# TITANIUM SLINGSHOT - 10 mm titanium rod 'pocket thunder'



## WATERLOGIC (Feb 4, 2014)

*Size in mm:*148mm(overall height)x115mm(overall width)
The inner width between forks:55mm 
Size in inch: 5.83(overall height)x4.53(overall width) inch
The inner width between forks:2.17 inch 
*Net Weight:*154g or 0.34Pounds 
*Material:*Titanium rod

There are two versions General and Ergonomic - mine is the ergo type

Car model as a support base : Lamborghini Reventon

This SS is huge compared to other same style SSs but increadibly light.

But this is good . The eyelets are so big that fit looped thera band gold ( the photos show the tube set as delivered ) comfortably.

I use this SS 80% of the time - it fits my big hand like a glove support, gansta and hammer mode.

High-tech material in a traditional SS form. Perfect.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice. How accurate are you with that? I just can't seem to find the accuracy with the wire frames as I do with a Hathcock or a Scout. I mean yes I can hit a tin can all day but can't seem to cut the cards or light the matches like the HTS or Scout.


----------

